# Tax returns M-form



## joaerl (Jun 9, 2013)

Me and my wife moved from Sweden to the Netherlands July 2012. Currently we are struggling filling in the tax return M-form, which we have to hand in before 1 September. Some of it we managed to figure out using the explanatory notes. Unfortunately I'm not allowed to post the links to these pdfs as I'm new to this forum, and they are to large to attach.

Belastingdienst M-form notes 2012 ("Toelichting M-biljet 2012", Dutch, the numbers I state in my questions are from this)
Belastingdienst M-form notes 2008 (there are no newer in English)
Belastingdienst C-form notes 2012 (some questions are similar, but numbers differs of course)

If someone has the answers to any of the questions below we would be very, very grateful 

1c) We answer no, no, which ends up in "De vragen die gaan over de buitenlandse periode hoeft u niet in te vullen". Does this mean that we do not have to fill in any of the questions with the text "Alleen voor de periode dat u in het buitenland woonde"?

27) AOW, pension etc for the time living in NL. Do we need to fill this in? Where do I find the information for this, cannot find it on the yearly summary from my employer.

38) 40) 42) 59) 60) 61) Do we have to fill in assets on Swedish bank accounts? What about the appartment we own in Sweden and the loans for this?
We own an apartment in Sweden, do we need to mention this here?

98) What kind of income goes in here?

??) I still have a small monthly income in Sweden which I pay taxes for there. 
a) Where should I put this?
b) In which country should I pay the taxes for this income, is it correct to do it in Sweden?
c) How to I avoid paying double tax for this?


----------



## sphyrnidus (Jul 2, 2013)

I tried to give some answers, but I gather I'm not quite sure of some of the answers. The Dutch Tax collectors have a phone number you can call: 0800 - 0543 (gratis)
As you know a lot of Dutch have a working knowledge of English.
Good luck.


----------

